# Where is Everybody?



## Bisiah (Mar 10, 2019)

Helloooo!
Very quiet on here but I wanted to chat to people going through the process. We have been approved and linked and are going to see fc and dr on wednesday  
We will also be meeting LO!!!
So exciting.
Dont really know what to ask at this stage - routine, likes, dislikes etc. but main concern is how to treat LO as its first meeting and he is not officially ours. I dont want to appear standoffish but not presumptuous either.
Anyone else going through/been through this?


----------



## kayza27 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've just started stage one. We have our first course on 4th/5th April 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bisiah (Mar 10, 2019)

Maybe there are others who would like chat/support on here?
or is there another forum being used?


----------



## Thepinklady (Apr 16, 2014)

This is very quiet forum. Mumsnet has adoption boards that have much higher traffic and some very experienced adopters giving good advice. If you google mumsnet adoption you should be taken straight to it. You will also find lots of similar threads on there. Goodluck


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Adoption UK has a forum with very experienced adoptors whom I'm sure will be happy to answer your questions.

Sadly the adoption boards on FF have gone very quiet over the years, not sure why X


----------



## Bisiah (Mar 10, 2019)

ive been on adoption uk but very quiet there as well.
will try a search for mums net though thank you.


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

So, I have an adopted 5 year old and was this week approved for number 2 (yay me!) 
I’ve not been on here for years and I can’t believe everyone has gone? I found these boards really helpful and insightful last time round. Im more than happy to help anyone with anything, happy to chat too


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

So disappointed this place is so quiet too. This place kept me sane during infertility. Are you guys all chatting anywhere else?xx


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

I think most people have moved to their own closed/secret groups on social media now, so everyone is split up. It's so sad as FF was a lovely little community with loads of helpful information and support. If the board continues to be as quiet as this then I can't really see it continuing for much longer.


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

I agree there is very little activity here. Not sure why as the IF forum was always very busy when I was a part of that a little while ago


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

The forum was originally set up by a couple who went through a infertility and adoption journey themselves, in the end the forum was too much for them to run, it was pretty much a 24/7 job so they sold it to a Canadian company who have basically don't really give a toss about the forum so most people have left and gone elsewhere, such a shame as it used to be such a great place for support


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

That's so sad
I love this forum. 
I wouldn't have my miracle boy if it wasn't for this place and the support i had here over the yrs. 
I hope things pick up again. 
******** groups aren't for me as their too identifiable


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think it has a lot to do with current circumstances, last year, although obviously I’m not sure about this part of the site, it was going full steam ahead, I actually like this site more now it’s been sold as before it was way to heavily moderated when IMO it didn’t need to be, it’s not so much now and everything still flows just as smoothly as before.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

K jade, I agree, I am not part of any social media groups as I prefer to be anonymous.

Stacey, unless people are spamming the site with illegal stuff I think everyone just gets on with it now.


----------



## BumbleChar (May 25, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm new here. Hubby and I are on stage one of the adoption process following an IVF journey.

Where are you in the process?


----------



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

BumbleChar  Hi myself and my other half started the process but weren’t able to proceed due him (us) having large snakes in the house. Anyways he’s suggested building a garage and moving them outside so we’re currently waiting to see if that’s an option 🤞🏼  Although I reckon we’ll be told no again


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm posting here as it seems to be the only thread that's been active relatively recently.  I can see that there's a section on the main board for research questions but it hasn't been active for a long time so am posting here, if this is not ok please remove.

I was a regular member of this forum during my own infertility struggles - happily my journey ended positively with parenthood coming to me through adoption.  

I am currently undertaking my Masters in Social Work and am investigating approaches to post-adoption contact for my dissertation topic; ethical approval has been granted by the university's School of Ethics.

If any of you who are parents through adoption (be this solely with adopted children, or with birth children also) are interested in taking part in this study then please do contact me; the expectation on you will be just one Zoom/Skype/Teams video call, or of course a telephone call if you prefer to protect your anonymity.  Interviews will not take more than one hour of your time.  I anticipate conducting these interviews as soon as practically possible for people but, ideally, will have finalised them by mid January 2021.

Please do get in touch, I would be really interested to hear the views of others.

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

hello everyone
I know there's no-one here at the moment but hoping you all pop on now and again and we get a chance to chat. Ive not been on for years, now looking to adopt for the  third time so here again! 
hope everyone is well, would love to chat  
SF x


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

We're just starting our adoption journey. Would love to chat to anyone in the same situation 😊


----------



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

biscuitkeeper If you read further back I had started the process, but sadly got rejected. We didn’t get to restart and we actually split up nearly 6months ago.  I fully intend to apply again as a solo adopter but I’m just working out my finances again to see how I’d manage. 

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi there, on the journey ATM. Looked as though no one had been on the Adoption forum for years, then luckily I came across this thread.

Hope we can get a few of us on here chatting. Where's everyone up to?


----------

